# Waller im Gartenteich



## Vini27 (2. Dez. 2018)

Hallo,

mein Vater und ich planen nächstes Jahr einen großen Gartenteich mit 100m3 zu bauen. Der Teich wird 5m auf 10m sein und soll 2,5m an der Tiefsten Stelle haben .
Wir wollen in dem Teich einen __ Waller halten. Wir wissen leider noch nicht so ganz wie wir ihm das Futter zukommen lassen sollen. Hat da vielleicht jemand Erfahrung damit? Wir wollen natürlich auch ein paar andere Fische im Teich halten ( __ Silberkarpfen, Bitterlingen,.. ) und sind am überlegen, ob es überhaupt möglich ist einen Waller in so einem Teich zu halten. Leider konnte ich dazu bis jetzt noch nichts finden ( kein Wunder, ist ja auch kein Teichfisch ^^ )
Außerdem wollen wir __ Sonnenbarsche halten, von denen ich aber gelesen habe, dass sie größere Fische angreifen wenn es zu viele werden. Jetzt wollte ich wissen, ab wann es denn zu viele sind in einem 100m3 Teich und ob der waller die denn ausdünnt, ohne sie kompett zu dezimieren .

Gruß Vini


----------



## trampelkraut (2. Dez. 2018)

Hallo Vini,

der __ Waller wird ab einer bestimmten Körpergröße so lange fressen bis nichts mehr da ist.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (3. Dez. 2018)

Hi Vini,

ich hab ja seit Mai __ Waller im Teich (waren im Herbst zu fünft bei angeln mit 3cm auf meiner Köfisenke gelandet und den Winter über im Aquarium wurde die 3 überigen 20cm groß). Mittlerweile sind sie verbliebenen, dem einen Todesfall durch überfressen nach  >50cm und von den im Sommer noch hunderten __ Moderlieschen sind nur noch einige Minimoderlieschen da.
Der Todesfall hatte mit seinen 50cm immerhin einen fast 15cm __ Flußbarsch im Magen

das füttern von Wallern ist eigentlich kein Problem, die fressen soweit alles (als 3cm Minis im Aquarium anfangs alle Arten an Frostfutter, später dann große __ Würmer, __ Schnecken, Stinte ect, im Teich alle Fische die sie ins Maul bekommen (egal ob lebend oder tot), __ Frösche, Vögel ect. Zum beobachten/anschauen taugt ein nachtaktiver Waller im Teich überigens nicht Von meinen hab ich, bis auf den toten,  im Teich das ganze Jahr über nichts mehr zu sehen bekommen


----------



## samorai (3. Dez. 2018)

Hallo Vini!
__ Sonnenbarsche verteidigen nur ihre Laichmulde nach der Eiablage.
Das Männchen kümmert sich beherzt um das “Nest“, natürlich muss es auch vor Fress-Feinde geschützt werden.
Näher wie auf 30cm geht gar nicht, er piesackt sogar Fische die 5 mal so groß wie er sind.


----------



## jolantha (4. Dez. 2018)

Vini27 schrieb:


> Der Teich wird 5m auf 10m sein und soll 2,5m an der Tiefsten Stelle haben .


Hi, warum willst du Deinen Teich so tief machen ? Wie groß soll denn Deine 2,50 m tiefe Fläche werden ? Es reicht auch eine Tiefe von 1,50 m.
Wenn du genügend Platz hast, dann vergrößere lieber Deine m² Fläche, so zum Beispiel auf 8 m in der Breite . Deine Fische haben dann mehr
Schwimmfläche, was sollen die denn da ganz unten ? 
Außerdem läßt sich das bei 2,50 viel schlechter entschlammen, und Pflanzen kannst Du da unten auch nichts mehr


----------



## Vini27 (4. Dez. 2018)

jolantha schrieb:


> Hi, warum willst du Deinen Teich so tief machen ? Wie groß soll denn Deine 2,50 m tiefe Fläche werden ? Es reicht auch eine Tiefe von 1,50 m.
> Wenn du genügend Platz hast, dann vergrößere lieber Deine m² Fläche, so zum Beispiel auf 8 m in der Breite . Deine Fische haben dann mehr
> Schwimmfläche, was sollen die denn da ganz unten ?
> Außerdem läßt sich das bei 2,50 viel schlechter entschlammen, und Pflanzen kannst Du da unten auch nichts mehr



Hi, da der Gedanke ursprünglich war einen __ Waller im Teich zu haben, dieser mag solche Tiefen  
Außerdem wird der Teich keine Pumpe bekommen, er wird also im Sommer Sauerstoff halten müssen, deswegen war unsere überlegung ihn so tief zu machen, dass sich das Wasser nicht so schnell erwärmt 
Aber über deine Argumente hab ich auch schon nachgedacht und kam auch zu dem Schluss, dass wir lediglich 1.80 bis 2m an der Tiefsten Stelle haben sollten, da das die Tiefe ist, bei der die tiefsten Pflanzen noch wachsen


----------



## jolantha (4. Dez. 2018)

Hallo Vini, 
ich hoffe, ich ufere jetzt hier nicht zu sehr aus , aber vielleicht hilft es dir bei der Planung . 
Mein Teich hat an einer Längs - und an einer Breitseite Flachzonen . 
Die gegenüberliegenden Seiten sind als Steilufer gebaut. 
Die Flachzonen fangen bei nur 5 cm im Uferbereich an, und gehen in der ersten Breite bis auf 30-40 cm leicht schräg runter.
Die nächste Zone liegt dann bei ca. 60-80 cm , ca. 50 - 60 cm breit..
Danach kommt dann die Tiefenzone, die bis 1,50 m runter geht, und die hat eine Größe von ca. 8m x 4 m.
Der gesamte Teich hat eine Größe von 12 x 8 m.
Mittlerweile ist es ein reiner Naturteich, komplett ohne Fische . Dafür gibt es genügend Kleingetier, __ Frösche,__ Kröten, __ Libellen usw.
Der Boden ist mit Unterwasserpflanzen voll, und das Wasser ist glasklar. 
Das Einzige, was bei mir läuft, ist ein Oberflächenskimmer, da ich am Wald wohne, und so viel Dreck im Teich landet. 
Bei zu großer Hitze, und im Winter blubbert noch ein Sauerstoffspender vor sich hin. 
Vielleicht solltest du ja den __ Waller da lassen, wo er hingehört, und mehr heimische Natur zulassen


----------



## troll20 (8. Dez. 2018)

@jolantha so ein __ Waller mit 2,5m länge hat auch einen ordentlichen Durchmesser und mag es am liebsten Dunkel und kühl. Von daher sind die 2,5m tiefe ein Minimum .
@Vini27 so ein großes Tier möchte aber auch ordentlich Futter am Tag. Da brauchst ja schon einen zweiten Teich für die Aufzucht von Futtertieren 
Und bei dem kleinen Teich könnte man auch versuchen einen Orka zu halten 

Sorry meine bescheidene Meinung,  ein Waller gehört in einen richtigen See und nicht in .......


----------



## jolantha (9. Dez. 2018)

troll20 schrieb:


> so ein __ Waller mit 2,5m länge hat auch einen ordentlichen Durchmesser und mag es am liebsten Dunkel und kühl. Von daher sind die 2,5m tiefe ein Minimum .


Deshalb hab ich doch versucht, Vini davon wech zu bekommen !


jolantha schrieb:


> Vielleicht solltest du ja den Waller da lassen, wo er hingehört, und mehr heimische Natur zulasse


----------



## troll20 (9. Dez. 2018)

jolantha schrieb:


> Deshalb hab ich doch versucht, Vini davon wech zu bekommen !


Und ich habe dich dann falsch verstanden und dachte du wolltest nur den Teich flacher machen wegen Pflanzen und Schlamm.

Aber mal so Grundsätzlich, mit was füttert man so große __ Waller
Ungeliebte Gäste, pöse Nachbarn 
Und dann darin baden


----------



## trampelkraut (9. Dez. 2018)

Während des Sommerlochs liest man immer wieder das kleine Hunde die am Ufer spielten Opfer des Wallers wurden. Aber ich habe wirklich mal eine Doku gesehen wo sich __ Waller auf __ Enten spezialisiert haben.

Die Waller bewegten sich ganz langsam ans seichte Ufer ran, und schossen dann mit dem halben Körper auf das flache Ufer um die Enten zu erwischen.
Meist erfolgreich. In dem Film lagen 6 Waller gleichzeitig am Ufer. Das ganze wird sogar wissenschaftlich untersucht, man will herausfinden ob die Waller diese Fangmethode von einander lernen.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (9. Dez. 2018)

troll20 schrieb:


> @jolantha so ein __ Waller mit 2,5m länge hat auch einen ordentlichen Durchmesser und mag es am liebsten Dunkel und kühl. Von daher sind die 2,5m tiefe ein Minimum



Hi Rene,

Waller können zwar die 2,5m erreichen, so was klappt aber eigentlich eher in Zonen wie dem Mittelmeeraum da Silurus glanis Wäme benötigen um gut zu wachsen. Die Durchschnittsgrößen von Waller liegen eher um die 1,6m, in Deutschland kommen sie nur recht selten an die 2m oder drüber (es wird hier ja auch net jeder Karpfen1,2m). In der Wolga- und Donaumündung sollen früher auch schon Waller mit 3m gefangen worden sein, doch solche Größen sind aber wissenschaftlich nicht gesichert

Waller sind übrigens keine Fische die es kühl mögen, Sie bevorzugen Temperaturen die noch höher als die von Karpfen liegen. Optimale Sommerwassertemperaturen für sie liegen im Bereich von Diskusbuntbarschen (26-28 Grad) unter 15 Grad Wassertemperatur fressen sie kaum und <10 Grad werden sie ziemlich träge (sind neben dem __ Aal der 2. heimische Fisch der einen "Winterschlaf" macht


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (9. Dez. 2018)

Hi Roland,

das was Du da meinst klingt nach der Doku über die __ Waller im südfranzösischen Albi. Die haben sich auf das erbeuten von trinkenden Stadttauben am Ufer des Tarn spezialisiert. Hab ich auch schon selbst live beobachten können als ich in Albi war

MfG Frank


----------



## Tottoabs (9. Dez. 2018)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> Die __ Waller bewegten sich ganz langsam ans seichte Ufer ran, und schossen dann mit dem halben Körper auf das flache Ufer um die __ Enten zu erwischen.


Wie Frank schreibt ..... das waren Tauben, wenn wir das gleiche gesehen haben.




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4st3P7C8TB0_


----------



## trampelkraut (9. Dez. 2018)

Du hast recht, das waren Tauben. Na ja, im Alter wird man halt vergesslich.  Ich hatte das damals aber als kompletten Film gesehen.


----------



## dizzzi (9. Dez. 2018)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> (sind neben dem __ Aal der 2. heimische Fisch der einen "Winterschlaf" macht


Zur Info:
Der __ Wels ist kein einheimischer Fisch. Jeder __ Waller musste aus der Erft , wenn er an der Angel hing, rausgezogen werden. Eine echte Gefahr für die Existenz der heimischen Fische.

Auch der Aal ist nicht heimisch. Vom aussterben bedroht. Mir kommt kein Aal mehr in die Pfanne oder in den Räucherofen.

Wenn bloß die Asiaten auch etwas nachhaltig denken würden...


----------



## samorai (9. Dez. 2018)

Dieses Jagtverhalten erinnert mich stark an Orka, wenn sie bis auf den Strand gleiten um Robben zu schlagen.


----------



## Tottoabs (9. Dez. 2018)

dizzzi schrieb:


> Der __ Wels ist kein einheimischer Fisch.


Wie kommst du darauf ? Nicht mit Katzenwelsen verwechseln.

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Europäischer_Wels


----------



## dizzzi (10. Dez. 2018)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Wie kommst du darauf ? Nicht mit Katzenwelsen verwechseln.
> 
> https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Europäischer_Wels


Du hast Recht. Irgendwie war ich da auf einem anderen Trip. Hatte so im Hinterstübchen vom Amerika rüber...Na jedenfalls hatten wir mal einen kleineren an der Angel, und der Sohn meines Freundes, setzten den in den Gartenteich vom Opa ein. 

Ihr könnt euch ja vorstellen, wie das ausgegangen ist.


----------



## troll20 (10. Dez. 2018)

@Knoblauchkröte  , Frank

Wenn man schon so einen __ Waller sich in den Teich setzen möchte, macht man das in den seltensten Fällen weil er so hübsch anzusehen ist  
Von daher liegt die Vermutung nahe, ihm u.a. auch entsprechende Temperaturen und Wasserwerte zumindest wie bei Koi zu geben. Soll ja schließlich gut wachsen, der kleine.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (10. Dez. 2018)

dizzzi schrieb:


> Zur Info:
> Der __ Wels ist kein einheimischer Fisch.
> 
> Auch der __ Aal ist nicht heimisch.



so ganz stimmt das net.

Silurus glanis stammte aus der Donau und ihren Nebenflüssen (wie auch der Karpfen) und kam da auch schon seit dem Ende der Eiszeit in Deutschland vor

Anguilla anguilla stammt aus allen Fließgewässereinzügen die eine Verbindung in den Atlantik aufweisen (also in Deutschland von Natur aus im gesamten Rhein-, Weser-, Elbe- und Odereinzug heimisch)

hier im Nationalpark Edersee müssen die __ Waller - als ursprünglich nicht im Wesereinzug heimsiche Art und nur durch menschliche Hand da reingekommen -  ebenfalls ohne eine Schonzeit und Schonmaß aufzuweisen entnommen werden. Seltsamerweise haben aber die ebenfalls im Weserenzug nie heimischen gewesenen Karpfen und __ Zander weiterhin ihre Schonzeit und Schonmaß

hier in der Lahn müssen mittlerweile auch sämtliche an den Haken gegangenen Fische die nicht schon immer hier vorkamen entnommen werden (einige haben aber trotzdem noch Schonmaße/-zeiten).

MfG Frank


----------



## dizzzi (10. Dez. 2018)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> so ganz stimmt das net.
> 
> Silurus glanis stammt aus der Donau und ihren Nebenflüssen (genau wie Karpfen) und kam da auch schon seit dem Ende der Eiszeit in Deutschland vor
> 
> Anguilla anguilla stammt aus allen Fließgewässereinzügen die eine Verbindung in den Atlantik aufweisen (also in Deutschland von Natur aus im gesamten Rhein-, Weser-, Elbe- und Odereinzug heimisch)


Du hast Recht. Wie bereits erwähnt war ich da auf einem ganz anderen Trip.


----------



## Haggard (16. Dez. 2018)

Ein __ Wels hat in einen Gartenteich nichts verloren, ganz einfach ! Selbst in meinem Angelteich, der 1000m² Fläche hat, kommen keine Welse rein.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (16. Dez. 2018)

Hi Haggart,

und was schwimmt so an Fischen in deinem Angelteich.


----------



## Haggard (16. Dez. 2018)

__ Hecht, __ Barsch, Karpfen, Schleien, __ Aal, __ Rotauge und __ Rotfeder


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (16. Dez. 2018)

naja,

wenn man so will habe da Aale, Rotaugen, Karpfen und __ Hechte als Bewohner natürlicherweise auch nix drin verloren da ihre natürlichen Habitate ja ebenfalls größere/große Flüsse und Seen sind

MfG Frank


----------



## Haggard (16. Dez. 2018)

Frank, ganz ehrlich, Du vergleichst hier Äpfel mit Birnen und nur weil Du selber __ Waller im Teich hast, ist es noch lange nicht richtig. Wenn Du meinst, es ist in Ordnung ein Tier, welches bis zu 3m lang werden kann, in einem 50m² Teich zu halten, dann bitte. Ich kann davon nur abraten, denn der Threadstarter wird dann sicherlich eines Tages nur noch den __ Wels im Teich haben, da er alles andere an Fischen auffressen wird.
Die Diskussion ist für mich hiermit beendet


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (17. Dez. 2018)

Hi Haggart

Äpfel und Birnen braucht man nicht zu vergleichen denn die sind, was die meißten halt rein gar net wissen, fast identisch - Pyrus unterscheiden sich genetisch von Malus nur durch die Steinzellen im Fruchtfleisch 

PS: ich halte übrigens auch keine __ Waller im Gartenteich sondern habe da nur drei (zwei) zum aufwachsen auf ordentliche "Besatzgröße" drin. Im Frühjahr ziehen sie mit nun >50cm in meinen Feuerlöschteich um um darin die 100e von Goldfischen "auszurotten" und um dann später mal in der Pfanne zu landen. Es sind reine Nutzfische

zur "normalen" Größe von Wallern

Waller von 2m+ mehr sind in Mitteleuropa schon sehr selten, das Gro erreicht kaum mehr als "nur" 1,5m und damit  Maße eines kapitalen Hechtes - obwohl die __ Hechte ja durchschnittlich auch sehr viel kleiner als 1,5m bleiben)  Die immer wieder zu lesenden 3m sind gar nicht gesichert sondern nur Vermutungen (analog zu den angeblichen 9m beim Hausen, 7m beim atlantischen Stör, 4m beim russischen Stör)


----------

